# 942 install advice needed



## antilamr (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm getting a 942 with 3-811's next weekend and would love some advice on what would be the optimal way of installing all of these. The 942 will also be feeding another tv in my daughters bedroom. I will be getting the top 60 with locals, hd, voom & sho/hbo pkg. I'm told by the salesman that I'll need 2 dishes. Thats fine, but I hate to have the installer come out and "poor boy" the install with improper splitters/biplexers or whatever it is they use. I hope one of you can give me the info I'll need to make sure the salesman has the installer bring out the right parts to keep the signal loss to a minimum and at the same time allowing the set-up to allow for possible future expansion. And by the way, doing this without breaking the bank.

Thats the challange. Any takers?

EDIT:

My installer is delaying my install until the end of the month so I can get a "DISH 1000 - views programming from 110 , 119 and 129" instead of using 2 dishes to get HD,Voom, Top 60, Locals, Sho & HBO. Any suggestions on this move? am I better off with this new single dish vs using 2. This is going to 5 TV's.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

With two dishes, that's at least 3 birds. So, five tuners, one being dual, will require either a DPP44 or a pair of DP34s.

Every receiver (not tuner) that needs OTA will require a pair of diplexers. If a DPP44 is used, and it's power inserter is not close to the switch, one of the diplexers will have to be a high-current model.

The TV connected to the 942 TV2 will NOT receive any OTA directly. The 942 WILL require at least 2 coax - even with DPPlus technology - because you can't put the OTA incoming signal and the TV2 outgoing signal on the same cable without some rather uncommon special equipment.


----------



## antilamr (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you know how much of this will Dish supply as part of a new sub and how much will they expect me to pay extra for? If they expect me to pay, what would a reasonable cost breakdown be? 

Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

To minimize OTA signal loss, the antenna feed should have its own run rather than using diplexers to piggyback it on the DBS feed. Not that you should refuse diplexers because they can and do work, just something to consider if you have weak or marginal reception since you'll be splitting that signal to at least the 4 tuners.


----------



## antilamr (Aug 19, 2005)

> To minimize OTA signal loss, the antenna feed should have its own run rather than using diplexers to piggyback it on the DBS feed. Not that you should refuse diplexers because they can and do work, just something to consider if you have weak or marginal reception since you'll be splitting that signal to at least the 4 tuners.
> Today 09:47 PM


Would this require more than 2 dishes to do without using diplexers? Also, wouldn't the installer want an additional fee for running double the amount of coax? I'm assuming you are talking about ota hd signal?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No extra dishes, those are for the DBS signal. OTA = Over The Air, NTSC and ATSC broadcasts from your local stations.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

antilamr said:


> I will be getting the top 60 with locals, hd, voom & sho/hbo pkg. I'm told by the salesman that I'll need 2 dishes.


Please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong here guys, but if he's in So. Cal and is talking Dish supplied locals, part of which (including CBSHD west) are on the 148 Sat, then he's gonna need three dishes to get all this programming combo up and working, isn't he? And unless there's been a policy change at Dish, that third dish to get 148 should be free (including the upgraded switch arrangement to get it on-line.)


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> .... The 942 WILL require at least 2 coax - even with DPPlus technology - because you can't put the OTA incoming signal and the TV2 outgoing signal on the same cable without some rather uncommon special equipment.


What "uncommon special equipment" are you talking about? I have done just that (put the OTA incoming signal and the TV2 outgoing signal on the same coax cable) using nothing more than lowly diplexers/splitters and the separator that came with the 942. See this thread...http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44770


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

The 942 and sharing the OTA and backfeed line is a good setup in some scenarios, but others fails miserably. It depends a lot on the signal strength of your OTA to begin with, and line quality.

As far as what I read above I believe yes you would need 4 satellite locations. 148, 119,110, and 61.5 to receive all of what you requested in which case Dish will pay for the DP 44+. 

If you are wanting your locals in HD with an OTA you really should have the installer run a new coax for the satellite feed. Through Dish this is considered part of the deal, some retailers will charge - personally I wouldnt pay more than $35 or so for the second line.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So cal location could be accommodated with 2 dishes if they give him the NY CBS like they did for me.  

Of course thats not locals but it gets the job done for broadcast networks shows like i care about

Jon


----------



## antilamr (Aug 19, 2005)

Bump to the top


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

QasDishGuy nailed it - except he forgot about the fact that placing the TV2 signal on the same line as an OTA antenna (whether via diplexers or not) will broadcast that signal around the neighborhood. Not only does the FCC frown upon this, do you really want your TV2 being seen by others?


----------

